
Digicert buys Symantec SSL business - dknecht
http://fortune.com/2017/08/02/symantec-web-certificates-sale-thoma-bravo/
======
yuhong
In the meantime, there is still
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1340880](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1340880)

------
thiagocsf
CA business. SSL is a deprecated protocol. The modern equivalent would be TLS
business but also incorrect. Both protocols use x.509 certificates that are
issued by a CA.

But I'm preaching to the choir here.

